# Aortic Stenosis



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have it and want to get rid of it!

Any ideas on a good active forum that discusses heart diseases? There's a ton of message boards, but most have minimal activity.

Aortic stenosis is when calcium builds up in the aortic valve and the valve can't fully open. Supposedly the only option once it becomes severe is either replace the valve or die. Any other option would be greatly appreciated.

I have been taking Vitamin D, Magnesium, and Vitamin K (K1 and K2 (MK4 and MK7)) for about a year but it hasn't stopped the progression. This combination is supposed to free up calcium and make sure it gets stored in the right places - bones and teeth.

The stages are mild, moderate, severe, and (I think) extremely severe. The doc graded me still as moderate but only because I don't have symptoms yet. As I understand it, once the symptoms start, replacing the valve needs to happen fairly soon. I've got about 6 months at most to fix it via diet and exercise. 

One thing I read, which I can't find any follow up on, is that HDL (the good cholesterol) may help, but it has to be very high and it has to be good HDL. I think what this means is it is created through exercise. Since I had to stop a low carb diet, my HDL has dropped from about 51 to 41, so I need to get it back up close to 60 if I can.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

From everything I have been able to find, other than a few anecdotal reports of vitamin K2 helping, there doesn't seem to be anything that can be done. For calcium in arteries, diet can help, but it doesn't appear to help when the calcium is in the valve. There was a study going on in Europe using vitamin K2, but I can't find any results.

I'm trying several things - taking Niacin which raises HDL, lowers LDL, and decreases lipoprotein(a), lose weight, lots of walking to raise HDL, lymphatic massage which is supposed to help the heart heal, increased fish oil for more DHA, taking some supplements to try to lower overall inflammation, and continuing K2. 

I doubt if this will fix the heart valve, but I need to do everything I can to try to make sure that if I do get a new valve, that it won't become calcified too, or that my arteries don't become calcified. I also need to be as healthy as possible to have the best chance of getting through whatever procedure or surgery I may need.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> From everything I have been able to find, other than a few anecdotal reports of vitamin K2 helping, there doesn't seem to be anything that can be done. For calcium in arteries, diet can help, but it doesn't appear to help when the calcium is in the valve. There was a study going on in Europe using vitamin K2, but I can't find any results.
> 
> I'm trying several things - taking Niacin which raises HDL, lowers LDL, and decreases lipoprotein(a), lose weight, lots of walking to raise HDL, lymphatic massage which is supposed to help the heart heal, increased fish oil for more DHA, taking some supplements to try to lower overall inflammation, and continuing K2.
> 
> I doubt if this will fix the heart valve, but I need to do everything I can to try to make sure that if I do get a new valve, that it won't become calcified too, or that my arteries don't become calcified. I also need to be as healthy as possible to have the best chance of getting through whatever procedure or surgery I may need.


I remember reading your original.post and spent a little time looking for some info. Only thing I found was a guru from India who claimed to have a cure...just send a check and he'll guve it to you. Didn't think it was worth posting. About all I can find is what it sounds like you're already working on..keeping inflammation at bay, keeping your pH where it needs to be, supporting your immune system. The combo of soy lecithin and odorless garlic are a great thing for heart health in general. Sorry I can't be more helpful but I will keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I remember reading your original.post and spent a little time looking for some info. Only thing I found was a guru from India who claimed to have a cure...just send a check and he'll guve it to you. Didn't think it was worth posting. About all I can find is what it sounds like you're already working on..keeping inflammation at bay, keeping your pH where it needs to be, supporting your immune system. The combo of soy lecithin and odorless garlic are a great thing for heart health in general. Sorry I can't be more helpful but I will keep my eyes open for you!


There is also a protocol based on a protocol developed by Linus Pauling that includes high doses of vitamin c, proline, and lysine. I started on it, but I am taking so many supplements, one or more caused me to be extremely tired with no motivation. I stopped almost all of them and immediately felt better and my BP dropped over 5 points.

I'm starting to add them back one at a time.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

H


MoonRiver said:


> There is also a protocol based on a protocol developed by Linus Pauling that includes high doses of vitamin c, proline, and lysine. I started on it, but I am taking so many supplements, one or more caused me to be extremely tired with no motivation. I stopped almost all of them and immediately felt better and my BP dropped over 5 points.
> 
> I'm starting to add them back one at a time.


Just please be careful about interactions. I was taught that with any combo of more than 7 different meds or suppliments you can bet there is reaction happening on some level outside of what you may be expecting. I don't know if that's true or not but it makes sense and is enough to worry me. Vit c and lysine make sense. I take lysine for inflammation. It's another one that I've been taught to take on a cycle as it can become somewhat toxic. I'm sure praying for you and like I said will keep an ear to the ground for sure.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Doc mentioned that with more than three you're in uncharted territory. The different types of vitamin K might be something to research and what it takes for them to be effective. The body can do weird stuff with calcium. The question is why and can it be managed?

Oral bacteria may play a role. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14759434


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Darren said:


> Doc mentioned that with more than three you're in uncharted territory. The different types of vitamin K might be something to research and what it takes for them to be effective. The body can do weird stuff with calcium. The question is why and can it be managed?
> 
> Oral bacteria may play a role. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14759434


According to my cardiologist the culprit that most likely caused me to have a clogged widowmaker artery was oral bacteria. It was rooted (no pun) in a defective crown that a poor dentist installed nearly 8 years before. I got an abcess under the crown and the flood of bacteria caused severe inflammation in my system, including the arteries. 

You could explore chelation therapy for holdling off the clogs to your valve. It has a sketchy reputation but there are those who swear by it. I have researched it some and it is interesting.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure chelation therapy is for everyone. I recently heard of a man who underwent the therapy and saw a temporary increase in "virility." To the extent a biofilm encourages calcium deposition the bacterial competent would be important.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Darren said:


> Doc mentioned that with more than three you're in uncharted territory. The different types of vitamin K might be something to research and what it takes for them to be effective. The body can do weird stuff with calcium. The question is why and can it be managed?
> 
> Oral bacteria may play a role. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14759434


That's the kind of thing I find so frustrating. The study was written up in 2004 and showed potential for a treatment for aortic stenosis; but treating oral bacteria is not a big money maker, so it looks like research just died at that point.

I found a website for valve replacement that has a lot of interesting info. I need to start educating myself as to options and prognosis.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Causal link between lipoprotein (a) and aortic valve disease.

*“These data demonstrate that among those with high Lp(a), nearly one third of heart attacks and half of all cases of aortic stenosis can be attributed to high Lp(a) and may be preventable with Lp(a) lowering therapy. Lowering Lp(a) could significantly reduce the impact of cardiovascular disease”
*
https://www.lipoproteinafoundation.org/news/347368/Link-between-Lpa-and-Aortic-Valve-Disease.htm​The lab test for lipoprotein a is not part of the lipids panel, so when your doctor is going to test your cholesterol, get the advanced cholesterol test plus ask for the LPa test too.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> That's the kind of thing I find so frustrating. The study was written up in 2004 and showed potential for a treatment for aortic stenosis; but treating oral bacteria is not a big money maker, so it looks like research just died at that point.
> 
> I found a website for valve replacement that has a lot of interesting info. I need to start educating myself as to options and prognosis.


You can determine what bacteria constitute your oral biome. There are Facebook groups that have quite a bit of info on good and bad bacteria. One nurse has a very useful page. A diet with more fiber and fermented foods may help. If you're on FB PM me.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Darren said:


> You can determine what bacteria constitute your oral biome. There are Facebook groups that have quite a bit of info on good and bad bacteria. One nurse has a very useful page. A diet with more fiber and fermented foods may help. If you're on FB PM me.


Too many rabbit holes and not enough time. For now I'm focusing on lowering LPa, lowering LDL, and raising HDL. The 2 after that are lowering homocysteine and zonulin. I also just started alternating 3 different blends of probiotics. I have what appears to be oral thrush and can't get rid of it. Tried a probiotic that is high in yeast eating bacteria, but so far I don't see any improvement. I already eat a lot of fiber and just started topping cold foods with sauerkraut. Plus doctor is working with me on trying to fix leaky gut.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I heard about this. Just be aware. 

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/.../in-brain-fog-probiotics-could-be-the-culprit


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I heard about this. Just be aware.


I saw that the other day and thought about all the people who push that sort of thing.
The "brain fog" seems believable.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cold sore virus linked to damage

https://www.upi.com/Health_News/201...ascular-damage-linked-in-study/7291534173824/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cold sore virus linked to damage
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Health_News/201...ascular-damage-linked-in-study/7291534173824/


That's interesting for a couple of reasons. I don't think I ever had a cold sore until about 2 years ago. Have had 2 occurrences in last 2 years, which is when my aortic stenosis went from mild to borderline severe..

There is a protocol for aortic stenosis that includes vitamin c, prolein, and _lysine_. I was reading about lysine last night and it is also used to treat . . . . . cold sores. I added a small amount of lysine to my supplements this morning. Think I will start bumping it up.


----------

